# Pile pour G4



## lorca (6 Septembre 2005)

BOnjour à tous

j'ai l'horloge de mon vieux G4 qui déconne,?est-ce que je peux acheter n'importe quelle pile au lithiuim de même capacité ou doit-on absolument les acheter dans les Apple Store???

merci d'avance


----------



## DeniX (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
tu trouves chez un photographe ou rayon photo des supermarchés ou enseigne multimédia avec les réfrences précises de ta pile.
DeniX


----------



## lorca (7 Septembre 2005)

Salut DenisX

c'est bien ce que je pensais mais je voulais avoir confirmation,?difficile en Corse de trouver du matos alors quand on peut trouver par d'autres filière çà simplifie la vie

merci encore


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2005)

la référence la plus courante chez Apple est la : LS 14250 de saft trouvable en boutique d'électronique ou en m'envoyant un MP j'ai qui traine


----------



## bwana (7 Mars 2006)

Bjr,
Je m'immisce...
Où diable se trouve la pile d'un Imac G4 ? J'en ai un que j'utilise en secours et dont je ne sais pas en quel état est la pile...Alors autant la changer d'office.
Merci.
JP/


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2006)

Fouille sur cette page (non garanti) :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/g4/


----------

